# Structural Engineering Review Manual wanted?



## zhoutt8 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anoybody who just passed your SE III in CA got some used Structural Engineering Review Manual from BYA Publications? They just posted message that their 2010 edition was sold out.


----------

